# advice on type of stroller



## Cindy L. (Jun 21, 2015)

I have been looking a strollers for Teddy I need your opinion non zip by pet gear or a zipper. I would like any advice for a stroller. Thank you in advance.
Cindy and Teddy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have this one . I really like it. It's light and really easy to set up and take down. It has two tethers, but it's not really too big for one dog. 




I also have a Monster size that I take all four of mine in. 
It's great for multiple dogs on walks with lots of room. 




Mine does zip , but it's easy to do.


----------



## Cindy L. (Jun 21, 2015)

Those are nice strollers.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have this one . I really like it. It's light and really easy to set up and take down. It has two tethers, but it's not really too big for one dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same one only in black and really love it!

It's easy to carry, light to set up and the wheels are big enough for all type of roads.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Alexa said:


> I have the same one only in black and really love it!
> 
> It's easy to carry, light to set up and the wheels are big enough for all type of roads.



Here's a photo from Italy on a market.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have different strollers for different occasions.

For the neighborhood I use the "Dogger" it has nice large wheels and real shocks and is very good for any terrain.

For indoor events or nice smooth sidewalks I have a smaller stroller with smaller wheels.

And this year I got a double stroller, it has a smaller seat up top that fits Ava very nicely and a larger lower cabin below for larger dogs or for items you purchased while shopping....:wub:

They all work well for each scenario. 

Here they all are.....

Double Decker









Dogger









Regular stroller with smaller wheels


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a less expensive zipper Pet Gear that I bought 3 or 4 years ago. 

Pros: Lightweight, easy to fold and unfold. Nice large wheels for over grass.
Cons: Zipper is tough to get started. Sweetness has figured out how to undo the zipper. This style doesn't have reinforcement to keep the lower part of the compartment standing when unzipped, so it has to be zipped.

It's fine for as little as I use it, but when I replace it I'll try to find something that doesn't have the same disadvantages.


----------



## Cindy L. (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your help. I really do appreciate your opinion.
Cindy and Teddy.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*'no zip' is the way to go*



Cindy L. said:


> I have been looking a strollers for Teddy I need your opinion non zip by pet gear or a zipper. I would like any advice for a stroller. Thank you in advance.
> Cindy and Teddy.


LOTS OF INFO= BIG POST LOL :HistericalSmiley:
I'd love to try to help you,* my advice is a NO-Zip stroller is definitely the way to go, *why would you want to hassle with a zipper??? No zip has quick & easy access. I have two Pet Gear no-zip strollers _& absolutely love them_. 

*PET GEAR NV STROLLER:*
I bought the large *'Pet Gear NV Stroller' *stroller that can be used for rougher terrain & longer distances from *Drsfostersmith.com *they have the best price that I've found *$189.99*, & I read tons of reviews & looked around *A LOT*. The NV has heavy duty air filled wheels & it has a nice smooth ride. It has a large storage compartment underneath & cup holders on top. It has locking wheels so it wont roll away. When you close the compartment it locks in place so the dog can't get out. We use the NV to go on long 1-2 hour walks in the park & places we go if we know we will be doing a lot of walking. There is plenty of room to kick your feet out as you walk with this one.This stroller is also good for walking on grass or gravel at festivals & flea markets. You can lock the front wheel if you want to run or walk very fast. It has comes either with Rose Pink details & a lush rose pink cushion, or in Skyline blue detials & a lush skyline blue cushion. This stroller has wonderful visibility for your dog & lots of ventilation.* 
Below is a link:*

Pet Gear NV Stroller for Pets |Pet Strollers at DrsFosterSmith.com 

*PET GEAR HAPPY TRAILS NO ZIP STROLLER*
This other one I also bought is the *'Pet Gear Happy Trails No-Zip Stroller'* I got this one at chewy.com they had the best price *$95.99*.This one is slightly smaller & lighter than the NV & doesn't have the heavy duty wheels. The top folds out of the way & stays in place. It has locking wheels so it wont roll away. When you close the compartment it locks in place so the dog can't get out. It has a small storage compartment underneath & cup holders on top. I use this one mostly for going into stores & occasionally a short trip around the block. This comes in Pink, emerald, or sapphire blue.This stroller also has great visibility for your dog & plenty of ventilation. 
*Below is a link:*

Pet Gear Happy trails No-Zip Pet Stroller, Sapphire


*TIPS:*

*Both of these are top rated at '5 stars'

*Both of these strollers have a folding mechanism which allows you to collapse them down. It takes a little practice to get the hang of collapsing the strollers but once you do it's easy. You have to turn the handle meanwhile sliding the lever on the handle, this is done with one hand & isn't hard. Right now chewy is out of two of the colors but they will be getting more in.

*I find that the 'NV no-zip' doesn't fit in the trunk of my mid sized sedan but the 'Happy Trails No-Zip' does fit easily inside of my small trunk. It all depends what type of activities you will be mostly using your stroller for & what type of vehicle you have if you are planning to drive with it in your car. In our case we needed two to suit all of our needs. When we take the large NV on in the car with us we use Hubby's car because it has a back like a pickup truck does.

*You will probably want to add an extra pad to the inside of any stroller you buy because I found that a lot of styles & brands don't have much cushioning.
*Here is a photo of :heart:Baby:heart: riding in his Skyline blue & black
'Pet Gear NV No-Zip Stroller' *{this one is the larger more heavy duty stroller}. *{I added the leopard pad, the leopard pad doesn't come with the stroller.}*Please excuse the lousy photo of me lol :HistericalSmiley:It's the only one I have with the entire stroller in it, we were at a local park in scenic New Jersey.
*


----------



## Cindy L. (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you Sandy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have the Gen7Pet stroller Promenade---very happy with it! If you hit the search button for strollers you will see some photos.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have the Gen7Pet stroller Promenade---in black onyx. We love it. It has zipper. I think we paid about 160$ but it has gone down in price. It holds up very well w/international travels too.


----------

